
Introducing Messenger Day – Share Your Day in Messenger - k-mcgrady
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/03/share-your-day-in-messenger/
======
k-mcgrady
How many times can one company clone a product?

1\. Instagram

2\. WhatsApp

3\. Messenger

All of them have the same Snapchat Stories feature now - and I recently read
they'll be bringing a similar thing to the main Facebook site.

